# الوجه البحري - وجه بحري



## Haroon

يا هلا :

في الجملة التالية:

انتشرت هذه الظاهرة في جميع محافظات الصعيد والوجه البحري،

أرى أنه من المستساغ قول ( بعيدًا عن الفصحى) : (في جميع محافظات الصعيد ووجه بحري)

فهل هناك من تبرير لحذف ال التعريف هنا؟ 

شكرًا للمساعدة.


----------



## rayloom

التبرير الوحيد الذي أراه ممكنا أن تعتبر اسما مركبا (تركيبا مزجيا).


----------

